

Monologue: a simple blogging (Rails) engine | Jean-Philippe Boily / jipiboily - JiPi
http://jipiboily.com/2012/monologue-a-simple-blogging-rails-engine

======
JiPi
Is this something you need to have in some of your Rails project? Maybe you'll
need a blog + a e-commerce framework like Spree? If yes, what are the features
you are looking at?

